# Glutton for punishment 5/22



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

The recalled wheels finally came in. Got them put on. Noticed one of the four augers was rubbing on the case. Hmmm. Hah. The case is not bent, the auger is. Take care of it. Still this hateful little machine had another trick. The left most auger broke a shear pin. Unused in the summer.
So finally it is in top shape. Well for what it is.
What is the best thing to do with this...


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

This machine is garbage. Part it out or sell it. It uses a plastic transmission that can't be rebuilt and doesn't last.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If that is one with the dreaded, very expensive transmission instead of the nice friction drive, then either keep it and use it yourself, or give it to a family member or good neighbor that needs a machine, and just explain about that type of machine, and when the machine wont shift anymore, it is dead in the water, and really not repairable, due to the cost and bad design of that type of transmission, which they don't use anymore.

I personally would not sell that type of machine to anyone, knowing the facts about that drive system.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I can not understand why that is the only part that has not failed yet. But it will sooner or sooner...

Who wants this machine?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Tony-chicago said:


> I can not understand why that is the only part that has not failed yet. But it will sooner or sooner...
> 
> Who wants this machine?


lawn ornament


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

If you care about your reputation, don't sell it to anyone. It is like a toy (very light duty). I didn't know anything about snow blower and brought this thing home. It costed me $$$ and times. I got to use it once, before its transmission went out.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

If you don't believe me, take a look at all the internal parts and you will see how light duty they are. All plastic, weak, ...
They even used the plastic belt cover to guard the belt. Overtime, it made a hole on my belt cover.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

The roll pin that held the gear on the wheel axle was so small in diameter. Surprisingly, it didn't break to save the transmission. That is how weak the transmission was. Lawn mower transmission selling for $150.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Someone must need this thing. I need the garage space.
Maybe I can use it to do something else. Like annoy me.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Oh no. Pic is front page. This thing is following me. My garage, my spare time and here. There has to be a fitting purpose, or end, to this thing.


----------



## T. L. Kott (Jul 14, 2021)

Put it out for metal recyclers. That is the best pay it forward that you can do. You will feel much better when it is gone.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

dman2 said:


> The roll pin that held the gear on the wheel axle was so small in diameter. Surprisingly, it didn't break to save the transmission. That is how weak the transmission was. Lawn mower transmission selling for $150.


Oh believe me I have no intention of selling or taking money for anything to do with this abomination. I only got this machine from my neighbor to fix it up. So I was obligated to do it. But now he does not want it in his garage, and I am out of space. I have other jobs to take care of. A dear friend needs a 5524 minted up and this one is in the way. Not to mention another two-stage machine, and my nightmare single-stage Ariens that i could write a whole treatise on.

Maybe I can make a combo Wall-e/pumpkin chunker and get rid of it in lake michigan or...hel....


----------

